# Moving a Dog to America



## bluemaze (Jun 5, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea or experience of taking your dog to America with you?
I couldnt believe it when I got a quote for between £1500-£2000 to take our boxer from London to Atlanta.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are using a pet service your bid is not off. Why do you not crate him and have him on the plane with you? He is too heavy for in-cabin.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

bluemaze said:


> Does anyone have any idea or experience of taking your dog to America with you?
> I couldnt believe it when I got a quote for between £1500-£2000 to take our boxer from London to Atlanta.



This is about accurate. Your dog would have to go through vaccinations and be tested and if like Australia, will have to stay in quarantine for a certain amount of time.


----------



## bluemaze (Jun 5, 2011)

tcscivic12 said:


> This is about accurate. Your dog would have to go through vaccinations and be tested and if like Australia, will have to stay in quarantine for a certain amount of time.


I thought that you can now get a Pet Passport for dogs so that they dont have to go into quarantine, am I wrong?


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

bluemaze said:


> I thought that you can now get a Pet Passport for dogs so that they dont have to go into quarantine, am I wrong?


You are right I am wrong. I am not up to date at all. The l ink below should be able to help with what you need.

CDC - Bringing an Animal into U.S.: Dogs - Animal Importation


----------



## Kevlegs (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the CDC info. I wonder if it is best to get the Rabies shot even though they are coming from a listed Rabies free country?
Best to be sure I suppose.


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

bluemaze said:


> Does anyone have any idea or experience of taking your dog to America with you?
> I couldnt believe it when I got a quote for between £1500-£2000 to take our boxer from London to Atlanta.


Hi, we got a similar quote from a specialised pet shipping company when we were looking to transport our cat, so we ended up booking the cat on a flight with Virgin ourselves. We had to buy a sky kennel which had to meet certain dimensions, and she had to have a fit to travel certificate from the vet a couple of days before we flew. The flight to San Francisco was about £500, so a significant saving. The downside - Virgin only fly pets to limited destinations. Also, the customs officer at the US end was not keen to let her in as she had not had a rabies injection. A rabies injection from the UK is not necessary, (as there is no rabies there!) but it caused a lengthy discussion. I would definitely recommend a rabies jab for the dog before you go and get the vet to document it. There may be some other minimum jabs you need to get for him too, so check up on this.
Hope this helps.


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

Kevlegs said:


> Thanks for the CDC info. I wonder if it is best to get the Rabies shot even though they are coming from a listed Rabies free country?
> Best to be sure I suppose.


See my post below - DEFINITELY get a rabies shot before you go. They almost detained our cat, even though she was coming from a rabies free country!


----------



## ATLres (May 15, 2011)

Bluemaze,

Let me know where you are going in the US and I can suggest an airline. I work in pet relocation. You will need a health certificate issued within 10 days of travel, as well as a current rabies vaccination. If you have a pet passport - both of these requirements will be entered in the passport and are accepted by US customs. Pet relocation companies are pricey but actually make the process much saver for your pet by small thing such as using the right airline, making sure your kennel is large enough etc. Sounds simple, but those are the reasons for all the horror stories about pet shipping on the Internet. 

All the best for your move!


----------



## RealMonkey (Jun 12, 2011)

ATLres said:


> Bluemaze,
> 
> Let me know where you are going in the US and I can suggest an airline. I work in pet relocation. You will need a health certificate issued within 10 days of travel, as well as a current rabies vaccination. If you have a pet passport - both of these requirements will be entered in the passport and are accepted by US customs. Pet relocation companies are pricey but actually make the process much saver for your pet by small thing such as using the right airline, making sure your kennel is large enough etc. Sounds simple, but those are the reasons for all the horror stories about pet shipping on the Internet.
> 
> All the best for your move!


Here are the requirements from the Virgin website. It states the kennel dimensions needed http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/tridion/images/faqukv3_tcm5-663180.pdf and other requirements. Other airlines will no doubt be similar but you should check with them.
Then get a Sky Vari Kennel Vari kennel airline Sky pet carrier Dog crate
For a little bit of hassle you can save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## ednpat (Jun 25, 2011)

*expated*



bluemaze said:


> Does anyone have any idea or experience of taking your dog to America with you?
> I couldnt believe it when I got a quote for between £1500-£2000 to take our boxer from London to Atlanta.


I emigrated in 1999 with a west highland white. He was transported in the same British Airways Jumbo out of Gatwick as I was on. All that was required was an up to date inoculation record (including rabies) and a letter from the vet stating that the animal was in good health and able to travel. I had to purchase a regulation size crate for his size and weight. This then had the bottom lined with shredded paper....for obvious reasons. He was taken to the animal waiting area at the airport until 1/2 hour before take off. He was classed as livestock and therefore traveled in an air conditioned hold in the Jumbo. The fare was about the same price more or less as a one way ticket passenger as I recall. There is no visiting by staff or passenger. his last drink was at Gatwick. On arrival at Orlando his papers were checked and he was handed over to me. Boy was he glad to see me again. NB There is no 2 year rabies isolation in the states! Rabies is already here, big time.


----------



## jerrymi (Mar 12, 2012)

tcscivic12 said:


> This is about accurate. Your dog would have to go through vaccinations and be tested and if like Australia, will have to stay in quarantine for a certain amount of time.


I've just joined so I may be too late for some. The above info is totally incorrect. There is NO testing at all for pet entry into USA. NO quarantine, except for Hawaii.
All that is necessary is health cert issued within 10 days of travel, and a valid rabies vac. This is true for pets coming to USA from Any and All countries of the world. Bringing as excess baggage is by far best. Much cheaper and clears customs with the owner or passenger. Cargo is much more expensive. Thanks to TSA ALL pets coming to USA as cargo, can only be tendered by a known shipper or pet shipper. They are in ALL cases VERY expensive
Hope this helps


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

Our vet was experienced in relocating animals and we had rabies & pet passports for both our cats. Bought the crates from a place near Heathrow, still using them now! We went on Virgin with our animals in cargo - not hugely expensive. I think they cost £400 for both (3 years ago). Customs was a breeze although we had to collect the animals from outside the airport (LAX). Virgin were excellent. B.t.w. we got the pet passports so the animals could return to the UK, rather than for US customs..


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

I moved with my dog from Norway last year, and saved a lot of money on taking her as cargo. If you're flying too then it is the best way to do from a time perspective - think sending a parcel vs sending your luggage. To me this was the most important factor. All in all the costs were hefty and not dissimilar to what I paid for the dog when I got her.

Definately get a passport. My vet also tipped me to take an extra copy of the passport and tape the copy to the outside of the crate - in case.

Another tip: contact the airline at least 2 months before departure and before booking the flight to find out whether they can ship the dog and how they will handle the dog.

I just wrote a very long answer on similar topic for someone bringing their dog to SF, so more details on that post.


----------



## jerrymi (Mar 12, 2012)

Kafka said:


> I moved with my dog from Norway last year, and saved a lot of money on taking her as cargo. If you're flying too then it is the best way to do from a time perspective - think sending a parcel vs sending your luggage. To me this was the most important factor. All in all the costs were hefty and not dissimilar to what I paid for the dog when I got her.
> 
> Definately get a passport. My vet also tipped me to take an extra copy of the passport and tape the copy to the outside of the crate - in case.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I have been a professional pet shipper for over 42 years. You do NOT save money by shipping a pet as cargo. Cargo is ALWAYS much more expensive. You want to transport pet as excess (checked) baggage, if you can. This is always much more less expensive. Jerry Action Pet Express


----------



## hercules143 (Apr 7, 2012)

I think you need to provide a certificate of rabies vaccination obtained within 12 months but no less than 30 days prior to re-entry into the U.S. After presenting the document, your dog will have to pass a physical examination as well.


----------



## Kafka (Apr 19, 2012)

jerrymi said:


> Sorry. I have been a professional pet shipper for over 42 years. You do NOT save money by shipping a pet as cargo. Cargo is ALWAYS much more expensive. You want to transport pet as excess (checked) baggage, if you can. This is always much more less expensive. Jerry Action Pet Express


Jerry, I believe we're saying the same thing - bring the dog on the same flight as yourself as luggage, baggage, cargo, excess baggage or whatever. Cheaper to do it directly yourself vis a vis the airlines than shipping the dog seperately.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

ATLres said:


> Bluemaze,
> 
> Let me know where you are going in the US and I can suggest an airline. I work in pet relocation. You will need a health certificate issued within 10 days of travel, as well as a current rabies vaccination. If you have a pet passport - both of these requirements will be entered in the passport and are accepted by US customs. Pet relocation companies are pricey but actually make the process much saver for your pet by small thing such as using the right airline, making sure your kennel is large enough etc. Sounds simple, but those are the reasons for all the horror stories about pet shipping on the Internet.
> 
> All the best for your move!



I'm curious on this too - do you know of what airlines will take dogs from Australia to the US? From what I've found they all seem to require I book through a 3rd party freight company or a pet transport/relocation company.. I would be fine to deal with the hassle of doing it myself if it saves a lot of money!


----------

